# دلالة الإشارة



## mkhasan

Hello,

Can someone please translate the following sentence? دلالة الإشارة: هي دلالة اللفظ بنفسه على معنى لم يسق الكلام من أجله

My translation is: the meaning by indication/indicated meaning: it is the indication/meaning of the word itself to a meaning that hasn't been mentioned for it. In other words; a (completely different) meaning is indicated but not mentioned in words.


----------



## elroy

What is the source?  There seems to be at least one error in the Arabic.


----------



## mkhasan

elroy said:


> What is the source?  There seems to be at least one error in the Arabic.


What's the mistake?


----------



## elroy

Please provide the source.


----------



## mkhasan

elroy said:


> Please provide the source.


فصل: دلالة الإشارة:|نداء الإيمان


----------



## Romeel

هذه مصطلحات فقهية يشرحها الكتاب ومنها دلالة الإشارة هذه

ففي قوله تعالى :"وَكُلُوا وَاشْرَبُوا حَتّى يَتَبَيَّنَ لَكُمُ الْخَيْطُ الْأَبْيَضُ مِنَ الْخَيْطِ الْأَسْوَدِ مِنَ الْفَجْرِ"

في الآية يبين جواز الأكل والشرب حتى طلوع الفجر ولم يذكر الجماع، لكن يستدل من الآية أنه يمكن أن يجامع الرجل زوجته فيطلع عليه الفجر وهو على جنب -أي لم يغتسل بعد-، هذه يسمونها دلالة الإشارة أي أنك تستنيط شيء من الآية لم يكن ذكره مقصودا.

 هل تريد ترجمة هذا الكلام؟


----------



## Romeel

In the verse it shows the permissibility of eating and drinking until dawn breaks, and he did not mention intercourse, but it is inferred from the verse that a man can have intercourse with his wife, so dawn appears on him while he is JONOB, meaning he has not washed yet.

This they call the indication of reference, meaning that you infer something from the verse that was not mentioned intentionally.


----------



## mkhasan

alialikhalid said:


> هذه مصطلحات فقهية يشرحها الكتاب ومنها دلالة الإشارة هذه
> 
> ففي قوله تعالى :"وَكُلُوا وَاشْرَبُوا حَتّى يَتَبَيَّنَ لَكُمُ الْخَيْطُ الْأَبْيَضُ مِنَ الْخَيْطِ الْأَسْوَدِ مِنَ الْفَجْرِ"
> 
> في الآية يبين جواز الأكل والشرب حتى طلوع الفجر ولم يذكر الجماع، لكن يستدل من الآية أنه يمكن أن يجامع الرجل زوجته فيطلع عليه الفجر وهو على جنب -أي لم يغتسل بعد-، هذه يسمونها دلالة الإشارة أي أنك تستنيط شيء من الآية لم يكن ذكره مقصودا.
> 
> هل تريد ترجمة هذا الكلام؟


جزاك الله كل خير٬ لا أحتاج الى ترجمة هذا الكلام٬ هذا واضح جدا


----------



## mkhasan

alialikhalid said:


> In the verse it shows the permissibility of eating and drinking until dawn breaks, and he did not mention intercourse, but it is inferred from the verse that a man can have intercourse with his wife, so dawn appears on him while he is JONOB, meaning he has not washed yet.
> 
> This they call the indication of reference, meaning that you infer something from the verse that was not mentioned intentionally.


Thank you anyway for the translation. Do you mind translating this part وهو على مراتب بعضها أخفى من بعض from the following please?

هي دلالة اللفظ بنفسه على معنى لم يسق من أجله.
توضيحه: إن الكلام قد يفهم منه أمر خارج لم يقصده المتكلم ولا سيق الكلام لأجله، ولكن يتبع مقصود الكلام كدلالة قوله تعالى: {وَكُلُوا وَاشْرَبُوا حَتّى يَتَبَيَّنَ لَكُمُ الْخَيْطُ الْأَبْيَضُ مِنَ الْخَيْطِ الْأَسْوَدِ مِنَ الْفَجْرِ} [سورة البقرة: الآية 187].
على جواز أن يصبح الصائم جنبا اللازم لمباشرة الأكل والشرب وسائر المفطرات إلى الفجر، وهو على مراتب بعضها أخفى من بعض


----------



## Romeel

It has different ranks/levels, some of which are more hidden than others.

Then he is directing the reader for references for details


----------



## mkhasan

alialikhalid said:


> It has different ranks/levels, some of which are more hidden than others.
> 
> Then he is directing the reader for references for details


does it mean some of these meanings i.e دلالة الإشارة are more hidden than others?


----------



## Romeel

Yes


----------



## mkhasan

alialikhalid said:


> Yes


شكرا. 

اللازم لمباشرة الأكل والشرب وسائر المفطرات does this mean-  the result is because of the food and drink and all that breaks the fast? what would be a good translation for اللازم لمباشرة?


----------



## Romeel

No

اللازم here means "inseparable", that is, you cannot fast unless you abstain about everything that breaks the fast.

Everything that breaks the fast are not separated from each other, if you break one of them, it is as if you broke it all.


----------



## mkhasan

alialikhalid said:


> No
> 
> اللازم here means "inseparable", that is, you cannot fast unless you abstain about everything that breaks the fast.
> 
> Everything that breaks the fast are not separated from each other, if you break one of them, it is as if you broke it all.


Sorry, I should've qouted the full context to get a better meaning. The context is; 
كدلالة قوله تعالى: {وَكُلُوا وَاشْرَبُوا حَتّى يَتَبَيَّنَ لَكُمُ الْخَيْطُ الْأَبْيَضُ مِنَ الْخَيْطِ الْأَسْوَدِ مِنَ الْفَجْرِ} [سورة البقرة: الآية 187]
على جواز أن يصبح الصائم جنبا اللازم لمباشرة الأكل والشرب وسائر المفطرات إلى الفجر، وهو على مراتب بعضها أخفى من بعض

My translation is: like the inference/indication of the words of Allah, {وَكُلُوا وَاشْرَبُوا حَتّى يَتَبَيَّنَ لَكُمُ الْخَيْطُ الْأَبْيَضُ مِنَ الْخَيْطِ الْأَسْوَدِ مِنَ الْفَجْرِ} [سورة البقرة: الآية 187] to the permissibility of the fasting person to be in the state of ritual impurity(have sexual intercourse with one's wife) resulting because of the food and drink and all that breaks fast(being allowed) until dawn.

Please correct the mistakes.


----------



## Romeel

Yes


----------



## mkhasan

alialikhalid said:


> Yes


do you mind to clarify a few words in the following passage please?
قال المرداوي في "التحبير" (5/ 2186): (والضابط فيه - أي الإرشاد - أن يرجع لمصلحة في الدنيا بخلاف الندب فإنه لمصالح الآخرة. وأيضا الإرشاد لا ثواب فيه والندب فيه الثواب) (1).

والإرشاد إنما يكون بالنظر للعادات، أو الأمور الدنيوية لذاتها (العادات المحضة) بقطع النظر عن نية الامتثال أو شائبة التعبد، كالأكل لنيل حظ النفس من الشبع

My understanding of الإرشاد is that it is an advice to follow with regards to habits in relation to worldy affairs and there is no reward in it if one wishes to act upon it. However, I am struggling to understand the meaning of نية الامتثال أو شائبة التعبد.


----------



## Romeel

mkhasan said:


> والإرشاد إنما يكون بالنظر للعادات، أو الأمور الدنيوية لذاتها (العادات المحضة) بقطع النظر عن نية الامتثال أو شائبة التعبد، كالأكل لنيل حظ النفس من الشبع


والإرشاد إنما يكون بالنظر للعادات، أو الأمور الدنيوية لذاتها بقطع النظر عن نية الامتثال أو شائبة التعبد، كالأكل لنيل حظ النفس من الشبع
=
Guidance is only by looking at the habits, or worldly matters for themselves, regardless of the intention to comply or the impurity of worship, such as eating to get the soul's share of satiety


mkhasan said:


> My understanding of الإرشاد is that it is an advice to follow with regards to habits in relation to worldy affairs and there is no reward in it if one wishes to act upon it. However, I am struggling to understand the meaning of نية الامتثال أو شائبة التعبد.


 We eat to satisfy ourselves, not to obey God's command. Therefore, eating is not to comply with divine commands  (فالأكل ليس شائبة من شوائب التعبد)


----------



## mkhasan

alialikhalid said:


> والإرشاد إنما يكون بالنظر للعادات، أو الأمور الدنيوية لذاتها بقطع النظر عن نية الامتثال أو شائبة التعبد، كالأكل لنيل حظ النفس من الشبع
> =
> Guidance is only by looking at the habits, or worldly matters for themselves, regardless of the intention to comply or the impurity of worship, such as eating to get the soul's share of satiety
> 
> We eat to satisfy ourselves, not to obey God's command. Therefore, eating is not to comply with divine commands  (فالأكل ليس شائبة من شوائب التعبد)


شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mkhasan

mkhasan said:


> شكرا جزيلا


Which one is fusha هل هذا صحيح أم لا or هل هذا صحيح ولا لا?


----------



## Romeel

mkhasan said:


> Which one is fusha هل هذا صحيح أم لا or هل هذا صحيح ولا لا?


أفضل شيء: أهذا صحيح؟

ثم
هل هذا صحيح؟

ثم
أهذا صحيح أم لا؟ هل هذا صحيح أم لا؟

ولا نقول
هل هذا صحيح وإلا لا?

الهمزة هي الأصل في السؤال


----------



## mkhasan

alialikhalid said:


> أفضل شيء: أهذا صحيح؟
> 
> ثم
> هل هذا صحيح؟
> 
> ثم
> أهذا صحيح أم لا؟ هل هذا صحيح أم لا؟
> 
> ولا نقول
> هل هذا صحيح وإلا لا?
> 
> الهمزة هي الأصل في السؤال


جزاك الله خيرا لردك٬ ولقد سمعت في بعض المحاضرات العربية أن هذا التعبير "ولا لا" كان يسدخدم, ظننت أنه عامية


----------



## Romeel

mkhasan said:


> جزاك الله خيرا لردك٬ ولقد سمعت في بعض المحاضرات العربية أن هذا التعبير "ولا لا" كان يسدخدم, ظننت أنه عامية


نعم
هي عاميّة لكنه  يقصد "والا لا"


----------



## mkhasan

alialikhalid said:


> نعم
> هي عاميّة لكنه  يقصد "والا لا"


do you mind translating this sentence please? ميز نوع الدلالة فيما يأتي مع بيان مدى صحة التمسك بهذا الدلالة I got the intended meaning but I am struggling with the meaning of مدى in this context.


----------



## Romeel

mkhasan said:


> do you mind translating this sentence please? ميز نوع الدلالة فيما يأتي مع بيان مدى صحة التمسك بهذا الدلالة I got the intended meaning but I am struggling with the meaning of مدى in this context.


In fusha we don't say "وإلا لا", but in slang it is used and they pronounce it "ولا لا"


----------



## mkhasan

alialikhalid said:


> In fusha we don't say "وإلا لا", but in slang it is used and they pronounce it "ولا لا"


I was asking about this sentence,lol, ميز نوع الدلالة فيما يأتي مع بيان مدى صحة التمسك بهذا الدلالة I got the intended meaning but I am struggling with the meaning of مدى in this context.


----------



## Romeel

to the extent


----------



## mkhasan

alialikhalid said:


> to the extent


i keep asking you for help, hope you don't mind. I am struggling to translate this sentece 
ألا يفاجئ بالرد كفاحا دون التقاضي بالمجاملة والمسامحة


----------



## Romeel

I don't mind, but this phrase is incomplete and incomprehensible.


----------



## mkhasan

alialikhalid said:


> I don't mind, but this phrase is incomplete and incomprehensible.


دلالة قوله تعالى: وَإِنَّا أَوْ إِيَّاكُمْ لَعَلَىٰ هُدًى أَوْ فِي ضَلَالٍ مُّبِينٍ على الأدب في المناظرة ألا يفاجئ بالرد كفاحا دون التقاضي بالمجاملة والمسامحة


----------



## Romeel

mkhasan said:


> دلالة قوله تعالى: وَإِنَّا أَوْ إِيَّاكُمْ لَعَلَىٰ هُدًى أَوْ فِي ضَلَالٍ مُّبِينٍ على الأدب في المناظرة ألا يفاجئ بالرد كفاحا دون التقاضي بالمجاملة والمسامحة


 من آداب الحوار في القرآن الجدال بالتي هي أحسن وهنا يقول الكاتب ألّا يقوم صاحب الحقّ بالتطاول في الرد أو إثارة الخصم وإنما يعطي المناظرة شيئا من التنازل والمسامحة وخفض الجناح للذي يتحاور معه، ولو كان الحقّ معه.


----------

